# from 1182 to 1205.60 today (curent hour 19h32 east)



## GoldSmith_ (May 25, 2010)

good day for traders :mrgreen: 
almost 14$ raise in the last hour only..and still going up :shock: :idea: :mrgreen: 
gold seems on fire 300% raise in the last 5 years ...last months was good too..while the usd is not realy strong ...gold seem to alway gain value (look 5 years charts) .... i know some people think that when the usd will become stronger gold will fall again but ...are you sure of that? gold seem to follow other rules ...what are your opinion about that? is it a good idea to invest in gold these days? both certificate and solid?

Just want to know your own perspective about the "possibility of crash" that evrerybody looks to be afraid of

Have a nice day 
sorry my english is not realy up to date i work on that


----------



## qst42know (May 25, 2010)

I'm not convinced any paper is gold just because some banker says it is. :roll:


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 25, 2010)

yeah i feel the same way about certificate ,im not sure if i am ready to try that ..


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 25, 2010)

what about buying bars?
ok canadian mint sell 1toz 1450+50shiping these days ...not a good deal but ampex sell only .50-.2.50$ over spot and they lock the price for 5 days at the moment you place the order..it may be a bether option ...if the gold keep going up that way it could be a good "medium term" investement ?!


----------



## qst42know (May 25, 2010)

I've never quite figured out how a small investor can profit given the buy and sell spread unless there was some major movement. They sell at a premium over spot but will only buy it back at at a penalty price. :evil: 

I think I get a far better margin buying scrap.


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 25, 2010)

its my "goal" to buy and refine my own scrap but im quite new to all this and i live in a small appartement whit no "backyard?" so i try to find a way to stay "close to gold world" since i know how to do my own gold by myself and have a place to do it  
for the "small investor thing" i have my point of view .... lets say that i have 1200$ and i put it in a 3.75% bank Savings acount ..in 5 years i will have about ...17$? of interest..not a big deal ....if i buy 1oz of gold....if it raise of 300% like the 5 last years...a lot more profit there...i know 1oz may not look that much but if i buy 1oz per 1-2 months ..it may be interesting ,no? 
well i may not be right but it sound like a good thing ...thats why i have started this topic i want to know if my tinking is right or not ..  :mrgreen: 


> .... i know some people think that when the usd will become stronger gold will fall again but ...



p.s. english is not my first language so please be kind if a make some mistakes


----------



## qst42know (May 25, 2010)

Gold could go down 300% much faster than it came up. No expert in the world is going to guarantee any result. But if you have a hunch and want to gamble some, go for it.

Refining isn't required to deal in scrap and many don't.


----------



## jimdoc (May 25, 2010)

I think you would do better gambling with silver at this point, since gold is at such a steep price already. Percentage wise it has the same possibilities as gold, if not better.And if it drops it has a better,or easier chance of getting back to current levels than gold does.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I think you would do better gambling with silver at this point, since gold is at such a steep price already. Percentage wise it has the same possibilities as gold, if not better.And if it drops it has a better,or easier chance of getting back to current levels than gold does.
> 
> Jim




Yep buy on the dips sell on the ups and save your free bank. Silver will raise more thna gold in the next 5-10 yrs on a pecentage basis.


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 25, 2010)

as a newbie every comment is valuable for me qst42know you are right gold cost a lot and "gambling " is the good word 
all my "exitation" about gold come from this 





seems like it never goes down :O


jimdoc i totaly agree with you i was tinking about that since a week and its less dangerous for bigginner ive been playing whit GFC trader (online real time gold silver and oil trading) and i did have the same gain ..if not bether with silver 

thanks for your opinion all its apreciated
ive been a car seller for a long time and im realy bored,
i hope to find my way in pms trading / refining and also make my own jewelry ,this forum is extremely valuable thanks to all those who participate i hope that soon i will be able to help also :mrgreen:


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 25, 2010)

1 oz silver = 17-19$ 
31gr
31xpersonalised pendant at 25$ 
755$ profit :O 
lol sounds good 

okok stop dreaming , well yeah ...you are right i will go for silver first its bether to start small and make a litle then starting big and losing all right? :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (May 26, 2010)

Hi GoldSmith!

I've done just that. It's easy for my to buy silver than gold. The gold I have is from prospecting in the rivers & second hand stores. Mondays @ Goodwill the color tag of the day is only $1.29 x tax. I did OK yesterday. Just finished running thru sulphuric cell. I'll find out tomorrow how much I got. But silver scrap I get fron coin dealer friend of mine at much lower than spot. Someone said: the mighty Amazon river starts with drops of rain. :lol: 
One step @ a time!

philddreamer


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 26, 2010)

Hi phill ,
realy nice coin you have here :mrgreen: 
I think i will have to take a closer look at scrap dealer it look to be a good source of Pms ..i dont realy know where to look im just starting 

So you are panning? Where i live i cant do that but it looks like a lot of fun :mrgreen: 

Someday i will go on a trip to visit US and try some panning im sure its realy fun to find your own 'nuggets' :mrgreen: 

Silver realy looks like the best option for now ,at the same time that i slowly learn how to refine e-scrap

as you said phil:One step @ a time!
have a nice day all


----------



## philddreamer (May 26, 2010)

GoldSmith where are from? 

You should try coin dealers shops, maybe pawn shops. Some second hand shops. Some times they don't really know the content of PM's in the articules. Learn to recognize the metals, get some kit for testing silver & gold...

I got these gold plated articules at a good price. It takes patience, don't rush it. 
Read the posts & become educated with the safety & the procedures. These acids can kill & cause serious damage.

This is a fun hobby for me.

philddreamer


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 26, 2010)

Hoo what a cute mouse  (or mice..not sure lol)

im from montreal quebec , there is a lot of pawn shop and coin dealers that dont seem to know the value of what they are selling sometimes lol , i have ordered test kit but NOT TOUTCHED them , since im not realy comfortable whit chimicals yet, testing refining ect..iI understand the foundation of all this but i dont want to put me or others in danger thus I waits for the good moment (i have no backyard no garage ) , Noxx will move near to me in 4-5 months maby i will let him refine the treasures i will find lol 

Edit: we are getting a litle bit out of topic right now  conclusion :investing in silver bars can be more profitable and secure for small investors :mrgreen:

Edit2: i love this forum thx noxx for this forum there is a lot of nice people over here and a lot of great knowledge share here thx all :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (May 26, 2010)

These places are good when you get tired of looking for a bargain on Ebay;
http://www.monarchpreciousmetals.com/

http://store.scottsdalesilver.com/page/24/index.php

http://www.apmex.com/

Jim


----------



## GoldSmith_ (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the links jim :mrgreen:


----------

